# Please share your Appaloosas!



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

here are my two - koda (23mths) and berry (17yrs).

Koda:









































Berry:
(for reference, i just got berry back after having sold her two years ago - so she's in "recovery" mode from being ill cared for)


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's my daughter's boy, he's a cross, but we think he's pretty darn cute anyway! I'll have to get new pictures once he's done shedding, it appears he has a few actual spots under those winter woolies...


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I think he a sport horse type mix but here's my App Moose!



















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

the best horse in the world, comanche. died of caner last year








Guido, a project i sold, selle francaise/appy








Brite and her little arrow. they were auction rescues, the mare went to a reputable breeder as his broodmare, the filly is a lady's project








Candy, snowflake appy project mare

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









My amazing little filly pickles. The best disposition you can ask for








Bubbles, rescue from the meat buyer, fantastic mountain horse








Buck, the best trail horse, draft x appy








Misty, a new mare Super athletic but with the most fantastic attitude.










I LOVE APPALOOSAS


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Spots you say?

Meet Appy Gilmore grade gelding, probably got some Appy in there:lol:





























and an artistic rendering, just because


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

*Fable! 15.3hh, 12yr old appaloosa mare.*

>>Please excuse our eq it was our first schooling since fall! Love my girl goes right back to work after a winter off! (few trail rides here and there)<<














































urg all muscle from last summers dressage lessons is gone!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing guys, all your horses are beautiful! I just love those spots! :lol: More!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is my few spot varnish mare:



















Her spots:


















Her chest also gets a dark shading to it from her black skin under neath the white hair. Registered name is Maggie Bright, she comes the Mighty Bright line of horses.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

QHDragon said:


> Here is my few spot varnish mare:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! :lol:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Snizard93 said:


> Beautiful! :lol:


Thanks!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I _think_ he's an appy! XD possibly a quarter pony or POA though, so I wouldn't quote me.

This is JW (John Wayne) our new lesson horse prospect. Somewhere around 14 years old and 13.2hh  I think he's varnish roan?










(what a face! XD)


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Thyme said:


> *Fable! 15.3hh, 12yr old appaloosa mare.*
> 
> >>Please excuse our eq it was our first schooling since fall! Love my girl goes right back to work after a winter off! (few trail rides here and there)<<
> 
> ...



We have that same blanket for our guy, who looks just like your mare, and we're located very near you too!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Flair our junior stallion being bad. 








Rio @ Equine Affair Ohio









Ive got many more but those are a few of the spotted ones.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Excellent! More more more :lol:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Skye also has a blog where I tend to post lots of pictures: Maggie Bright


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

calicokatt said:


> We have that same blanket for our guy, who looks just like your mare, and we're located very near you too!


I was thinking that when I saw your pony! I was like how cute would they be together!

<3


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Heres Walter  
2 yr old registered App.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't have a lot of pictures on my computer - trying to find some different ones than I haven't posted before.

Here is newborn Cheyenne wondering why momma didn't clean her up, and trying to lick the white stuff off her butt. She is 7 this month, and is characatured in my avatar...









Here is my whole herd (all Appys and Araloosas) playing in the snow I think about 3 years ago...









My personal riding horse Casper, my trainwreck/goofball palomino leopard Araloosa...









Three different patterns...from left to right a palomino leopard, bay snowcap, and Cheyenne, a chestnut blanket/varish roan...









Chili, a very dirty solid palomino Araloosa...









And even dirtier, Chip, my former stallion, 16 hand 1300 pounds of pussycat


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

All those pics make me want to go get a app!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Wallee said:


> All those pics make me want to go get a app!


careful! they are like potato chips or cookies - can't have just one!


----------



## horsegirl780 (Aug 13, 2011)

My appaloosa (not reg) Patches, 24 years old - will be 25 in August.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Rio @ Equine Affair Ohio


 Was that this year? I think I saw him, actually.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Loving seeing all your photos! 

I've never met an appy in person before, that will all change when I get my own of course :wink: hehe

Please keep posting!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Was that this year? I think I saw him, actually.


 Yes it was. Ohio  She was in the booth on saturday


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

part of our herd eating some hay munchies a day ago


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Yes it was. Ohio  She was in the booth on saturday


 Yep, we were down there Friday eve and all of Saturday.


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

*my boy snowy*

This is my appy geld snowy he is fully reg 10yo 14.3hh and just gorgeous  The last pic is snowys appy friend jack,
me and my friend bought our boys from the same place a year apart and they are just great friends each time we catch up


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

the boys are cute!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute horses


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's Splenda my varnish app








here's a mare and foal my friend has...we will be swapping Splenda for his mom after he weans.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe what a cute foal and very pretty mare


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cute foal


----------



## DawnsBreak (May 10, 2012)

*Appaloosa*

Red, Red Roan Appy. :3










I need to update my pictures. ._.'


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is my 7 year old Appaloosa Mare in training for an barrel horse. She is halter bred, but hate halter.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful :lol:


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Here are new pics of my roaning appy


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome pictures! I just love appys!


----------



## diamondappy (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is my girl Diamond -- 10 year old mare


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

She is gorgeous :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is some pictures of the horse Belle that I am leasing


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

He's not mine, but I did ride him for my jumping lessons. Registered Color Me Cool, foundation Appy. He's a monster at some 16.2hh or so. The personality on him, lol, he kept me on my toes. He is for sale too.

My first time jumping him. He has a big jump, and it totally took me by surprise. As seen by the "EEEEEKKK" look on my face. :shock:










Oh look, the birdies are over my head... Hi birdies!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Joidigm said:


> Oh look, the birdies are over my head... Hi birdies!


Haha...that is such a classic goofball Appy look...:rofl:

Ain't no goofball like an Appy goofball...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

This was an Appy mare I had in 2006. Her name is Nellie. But sadly she is now deceased[/ATTACH]


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures of you Appy's


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

This is my new horse Dakota Joe (affectionately known as little foot) he is an appy x


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> This is my new horse Dakota Joe (affectionately known as little foot) he is an appy x


Little foot?...:rofl:


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep faceman he has hooves the size of dinner plates probably gets it from the percheron part of his breeding (appy/perch cross) lol. My friend's pet peeve is horses with feet too small for their body so when I called her to tell her I was interested in this horse the first thing she asked was if he had small feet LOL.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hahaha I love his name xD


----------

